# Anoectochilus roxburghii



## vrmarkii (May 20, 2009)

I just got one of these guys yesterday. Hoping if somebody can tell me if I planted it right. It was potted in soil when I got it. I removed most of the soil around the roots and wrapped it in sphagnum moss. I then dug a hole in my substrate down to the false bottom and lined the hole with more sphagnum moss. Stuck it in there and back filled it with the substrate. My substrate is a mix of Eco-earth, cypress mulch, lizard litter jungle mix (fir bark, peat moss, and sphagnum moss). 

Everything I've read states that orchids don't like wet roots. Where I have mine planted I'm trying to grow that tropical jungle moss from black jungle around it. So by keeping the moss moist around it will I be over watering th orchid? 

Also when and if the orchids roots grow through the sphagnum and start getting into the soil will I have to replant it or is that ok?
Thanks, Ryan


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

sounds ok
even though jewel orchids are the only ones Id consider planting in the substrate, Im still hesitant. Dont let the water level come up to the bottom of the substrate, and if possible go heavier on the chunky substrate like spag and cypress and get as little of the coco fiber in there as possible, this will keep it airy and as free draining as possible. Lots of people plant them in vivs and they do great, so I wouldnt worry too much about it. 
Good luck, its a great orchid


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

With the rarer Jewels I leave them in the pots the came in (the growers tend to know the best soil and the orchids don't like to have their roots fussed with) and plant them in the terrarium this way (it also makes it easier if you decide to move it later). One of the keys is to not let water sit on the leaves, as this will cause them to root. A. roxburghii will also have a dormant period, losing most of its leaves and regrowing after a couple of months. Sometimes the whole plant sort of collapses. You can carefully re-root the pieces in water and re-pot them once they have roots.

Good luck! Richard.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I received a Macodes petola cutting (thanks Mike!! ) and stuck it straight into my coco-fiber, coconut husk chunk, leaf litter, and fir bark substrate mix and it's the most aggressive growing plant in my vivarium. I can't even get my Ficus pumilia to grow and this little orchid is throwing new foliage left and right. I'd say just put it wherever you want and if it starts to look anything less than 100% just move it until it's in a spot it likes. I know that's not the best strategy for more sensitive plants but it's worked for me so far . Good luck! I've always wanted a roxburghii *jealous*.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

As long as the substrate is never waterlogged most jewel orchids will thrive.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Both of my jewels are planted in an orchid mix and loosely covered in sphagnum moss.
Been growing like crazy and one is about to bloom.


----------



## vrmarkii (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's. I think I'll just leave it where its at for now and see what happens. I'm sure I'll have a hundred other questions for you guys I havent tried to grow a plant since high school


----------

